
Accentuate the Positive - prostoalex
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/02/07/pinker-rosling-progress-accentuate-positive/
======
sien
This is a pretty good review of both books.

Having read both books I'd say that if you haven't read Factfulness it is
definitely worth it, indeed I'd say it's one of the best books I've read in
years. It's interesting that this review concentrates on Pinker's views of
various things, in particular the actual 'Enlightenment' and spends little
time discussing much of the focus of Factfulness.

Pinker's book is still worth a read, but perhaps after reading a book just on
The Enlightenment.

The central point of both books that the world has become much better over the
past two centuries is really important.

